# Seed Trader Forum ?



## GREENSUNSHINE (Nov 1, 2006)

HELLO, I'm new here and I love this forum! This could be a new forum / section " SEED TRADERS " OR " GENETICS TRADER " Where members could trade seeds or donate seeds to a third party, too give or sell at a really low cost for people that are sick (with AIDS, CANCER, MS AND THE WHOLE LIST OF ILLNESESS THAT MJ CAN HELP  ) and need the GREEN MEDICINE, ETC... (IT WOULD HAVE TOO BE A THIRD PARTY IN A COUNTRY WHERE SEEDS ARE LEGAL TOO SELL, ETC... (THEY COULD BE THE PERSON/ PEOPLE WHO WOULD GET THE SEEDS FROM ONE PERSON AND SEND TO THE OTHER PERSON /THE TWO PARTIES WHO WANT TOO TRADE - A KINDA SAFE -GO BETWEEN. THE SAFE GO BETWEEN COULD CHARGE A SMALL FEE OF SAY " $10.00 " TO COVER SHIPPING AND THEIR TIME TO BE A REMAILER OF THE TRADED - SOLD OR DONATED SEEDS.  I would like too someday move too amsterdam and set up a online " SEEDS FOR THE NEEDY -SITE " - SO, EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GROW THESE WONDERFULL STRAINS OF MOTHER-NATURES MEDICINE -COULD without having too spend anywhere for $50.00 TO $300.00 USD to get the seeds they need. I HOPE this does not sound silly to everyone who reads it? Any feedback would be great? 

 PEACE, GREENSUNSHINE


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Due to legal restraints I can not promote this is anyway, with the fall over overgrow and cc I can't do it.


----------

